# Control del puerto paralelo del PC con linux desde página Web (MUY FACIL)



## juanitronico (Ago 28, 2009)

usando linux podemos acceder al puerto paralelo y “escribir” y leer data de forma muy sencilla con sencillos comandos de consola, de estos programas llama especialmente la atención “PORTCONTROL”, el cual permite que desde una pagina web accedamos al puerto paralelo de nuestra PC.!!

VER MAS AQUI!!
Control del puerto paralelo del PC con linux desde página Web | blog - J

NO OLVIDEN COMENTAR!!


----------



## juanitronico (Ago 30, 2009)

.disfuto mucho de este foro !!...me parece que es muy bueno !  pero como usuario no me gusta que coloquen publicidad ¨google adsence¨ dentro de los post...me parece algo exagerado y quita seriedad a los post...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 30, 2009)

juanitronico dijo:


> .disfuto mucho de este foro !!...me parece que es muy bueno !  pero como usuario no me gusta que coloquen publicidad ¨google adsence¨ dentro de los post...me parece algo exagerado y quita seriedad a los post...



Cuando ingreses con tu nombre de usuario la publicidad desaparece. Es solo para los que no estan registrados. Cuando vayas a entrar pone "recordar" asi no tenes que repetirlo 10 mil veces.

Esta muy bueno lo del puerto paralelo, lo creaste vos?
Saludos


----------



## juanitronico (Ago 30, 2009)

No, el PORTCONTROL no lo programe yo, ...simplemente* lo probé con resultados muy satisfactorios*,  luego traduje lo que considere escencial y lo postee en el blog, pq no he visto que se hable de ello en sitios en espanol y realmente lo considero muy util ,(en el blog aparece la fuente original).. muy simple usar el puerto desde consola para hacer pruebas simples, tambien probe la insterfaz web y es totalmente funcional, y lo mejor de todo..no seria muy dificil de modificar el codigo ya sea la parte php o la parte con bash..para adaptarlo a las necesidades de cada quien.....ha y gracias por aclarar mi duda respecto a la publicidad muchas gracias..muy bueno el foro..espero aportar mas..


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2009)

Muy interesante. Lo tendré en cuenta para hacer mis propios manules como los que eves en mi Blog.


----------

